
The Story of the Huge Chunk of Cheese That Sat in the White House for a Year - smacktoward
https://www.foodandwine.com/fwx/food/real-story-huge-chunk-cheese-sat-white-house-year
======
packetslave
In today's episode of "Things I Learned from 'The West Wing'"

Leo: "Andrew Jackson, in the main foyer of the White House, had a big block of
cheese."

Josh: "...and a Wheat Thin the size of Lake Tahoe."

------
perl4ever
What I find extremely disturbing about this story is:

At the top, it says "June 22, 2017", and then;

"the very real Big Block of Cheese Day currently going at 1600 Pennsylvania
Avenue, during which administration higher-ups like Vice President Joe Biden,
First Lady Michelle Obama..."

so...uh, who was President in June 2017?

~~~
detaro
From the links it's pretty clear that the article date got modified at some
point, and wasn't actually written at that time, but is from January 2016.

